# [RETINA] Dalle LG vérolée ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais recevoir dici quelques jours mon MBPr, et jaimerai savoir si parmi vous, certains ont rencontrés des problèmes avec leurs écrans LG.

Les dalles LG semblent être vraiment vérolées vu le nombre de plaintes non ?

https://discussions.apple.com/message/18995329#18995329

La commande -> Run: ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6

Si le résultat retourné est 'LSN154YL01001' cest un Samsung) si cest 'LP154WT1-SJA1', cest un LG /Sharp.


Jhésite à le renvoyer directement, Apple ne semble pas être trop regardant pour le moment (mais pendant encore combien de temps ?) pour échanger les Rétinas.

Quen pensez vous ?


----------



## Janus00 (26 Juillet 2012)

LG c'est vraiment la gangrène cette marque ... 

La commande on l'entre dans " Terminal " ? ça me dit que ça trouve pas cette commande.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> LG c'est vraiment la gangrène cette marque ...
> 
> La commande on l'entre dans " Terminal " ? ça me dit que ça trouve pas cette commande.



Apparemment oui, je l'ai trouvé dans le post en question.
Les modèles à partir de la semaine 30 semblent être "ok".


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Juillet 2012)

Dalle Samsung, aucun souci


----------



## eryllion (26 Juillet 2012)

"Vérolé" ?
Il y a un virus dans la dalle ?

C'est quelle symptômes  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2012)

eryllion a dit:


> "Vérolé" ?
> Il y a un virus dans la dalle ?
> 
> C'est quelle symptômes  ?





Problèmes manifeste de "ghost" si j'en crois les forums.


----------



## Janus00 (26 Juillet 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Dalle Samsung, aucun souci



Mon ordi provenant du même lot que le tient je dois avoir la même dalle également, j'arrive pas à faire marcher la commande et j'ai pas constaté de ghost de toute façon.

MAJ : Je viens de faire la commande sans run: 

résultat : LP154WT1-SJA1

Dalle LG ! Je suis maudit !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h29 ----------




jeffrey2 a dit:


> Problèmes manifeste de "ghost" si j'en crois les forums.



Comment provoquer un " ghost " rapidement ? est ce que en mettant la luminosité à fond puis en passant sur un fond noir ça marche ? car j'ai rien constaté mine de rien d'anormal au niveau de l'écran jusqu'à présent.

Ma machine est une " semaine 24 " ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Dalle Samsung, aucun souci



Tu l'as reçu quand ?
30ème semaine ? http://www.appleserialnumberinfo.com/Desktop/index.php


----------



## 314-r (26 Juillet 2012)

... le "ghost" c'est Steve...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Mon ordi provenant du même lot que le tient je dois avoir la même dalle également, j'arrive pas à faire marcher la commande et j'ai pas constaté de ghost de toute façon.
> 
> MAJ : Je viens de faire la commande sans run:
> 
> ...



Typo blanche sur un fond très sombre pendant une dizaine de minute

https://discussions.apple.com/message/18802998#18802998


----------



## eryllion (26 Juillet 2012)

J'ai une dalle LG aussi, mais j'ai rien remarqué pour l'instant.


----------



## Yip (26 Juillet 2012)

Idem, dalle LG, RAS pour le moment.

Si une petite chose, après être resté en définition standard (1440, comme sur mon 15" précédent) quelques jours, je me suis surpris hier à passer en 1680 car tout me paraissait presque trop gros et là tout est super net et lisible  moi qui aime avoir de la place sur mon écran, je suis comblé :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2012)

A priori, je reçois la bête d'ici mercredi prochain, reste à savoir si les modèles livrés en août implique forcément un numéro de semaine de sortie de la chaine de fabrication récent ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Je vous ferai part de la réf. de mon écran, ainsi que du numéro de la semaine de fabrication, pour aider à recouper les différents problèmes, si avéré.


----------



## Janus00 (26 Juillet 2012)

Une idée de comment créer un effet de ghost pour vérifier si ça déconne ou si y'a du clouding ?


----------



## edd72 (26 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Une idée de comment créer un effet de ghost pour vérifier si ça déconne ou si y'a du clouding ?



Une vieille technique


----------



## Janus00 (26 Juillet 2012)

lol ! 

Non allé sérieux ça doit bien exister un logiciel de calibration pour l'écran qui permette de switch l'écran complet de blanc à noir en luminosité full ?


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Juillet 2012)

Yip a dit:


> Idem, dalle LG, RAS pour le moment.
> 
> Si une petite chose, après être resté en définition standard (1440, comme sur mon 15" précédent) quelques jours, je me suis surpris hier à passer en 1680 car tout me paraissait presque trop gros et là tout est super net et lisible  moi qui aime avoir de la place sur mon écran, je suis comblé :love:



Même chose que toi !

Je trouvais cela trop petit en 1680 au début, et puis maintenant, je trouve cela mieux !


----------



## sheldon21 (26 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> lol !
> 
> Non allé sérieux ça doit bien exister un logiciel de calibration pour l'écran qui permette de switch l'écran complet de blanc à noir en luminosité full ?


 
Salut, pourquoi veux-tu absolument le faire apparaître ? Tu as une superbe machine entre tes mains donc profite à fond et n'essaie pas de chercher à tout prix des défauts tu ne pourrais qu'en être déçu.


----------



## Janus00 (26 Juillet 2012)

C'est juste parce que j'ai vraiment pas confiance en LG et vu que toutes les dalles touchées sont des LG ... 

Toute façon oui tant que cela marche correctement je ne m'inquiète pas mais si un jour j'ai le moindre problème d'écran ça traînera pas 5 minutes !


----------



## Swoop250 (27 Juillet 2012)

Dalle samsung pour moi 

Je sais pas si c'est un gage de longévité de la dalle ... mais à choisir


----------



## Janus00 (27 Juillet 2012)

En tout cas au niveau des couleurs ça m'a l'air super fidèle sur mon écran retina dalle LG donc ... et le blanc est blanc, contrairement à ce qu'on a pu voir sur certains écrans qui tendaient au jaune / rose pâle.

Donc à ce niveau là je suis satisfait !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Dalle samsung pour moi
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est un gage de longévité de la dalle ... mais à choisir



Ton Retina est de quelle semaine ? @Etienne000 également ?
Le mien arrive la semaine prochaine, je serre les f****s pour avoir un Samsung, à la fois pour le DD et pour l'écran..


----------



## eryllion (27 Juillet 2012)

C'est la loterie en fait.
Moi j'ai une dalle LG et j'ai ni "Ghost" ni lag.

Je suis tombé sur un bon modèle. 

Au pire en cas de souci, faut contacter Apple et faire un échange.


----------



## 314-r (27 Juillet 2012)

... J'aime l'élégance du titre de ce topic...


----------



## 314-r (27 Juillet 2012)

Bon, pas de quoi en faire une chaude pisse...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> ... J'aime l'élégance du titre de ce topic...



Oui oui je sais, je le reconnais


----------



## Swoop250 (27 Juillet 2012)

jeffrey2 a dit:


> Ton Retina est de quelle semaine ? @Etienne000 également ?
> Le mien arrive la semaine prochaine, je serre les f****s pour avoir un Samsung, à la fois pour le DD et pour l'écran..



semaine 30 ... mais bon rien n'est parfait, je trouve mon trackpad un peu dur....et il est pas tout a fait droit je trouve 

A vouloir tout contrôler on psychote un peu


----------



## 314-r (27 Juillet 2012)

Ecoute, je peux te le vérifier, et si cela ne va vraiment pas je le garde...


----------



## Swoop250 (27 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Ecoute, je peux te le vérifier, et si cela ne va vraiment pas je le garde...



C'est gentil de proposé 

Plus sérieusement, je sais que ce n'est pas le topic mais plus je m'en sers et plus j'apprécie. ML installé depuis 2 jours ... le top !


----------



## Anouanou (2 Août 2012)

J'ai moi aussi un écran LG, c'est grave?
Quels sont les risques?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

Anouanou a dit:


> J'ai moi aussi un écran LG, c'est grave?
> Quels sont les risques?



As-tu le kilt de survie ?


----------



## Arlekin (2 Août 2012)

Anouanou a dit:


> J'ai moi aussi un écran LG, c'est grave?
> Quels sont les risques?


 
Les risques ? avoir du ghost mais sa c'est aléatoire....

Si c'est grave d'avoir un écran LG ?  comment dire....


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Les risques ? avoir du ghost mais sa c'est aléatoire....
> 
> Si c'est grave d'avoir un écran LG ?  comment dire....



... déjà, si tu n'as qu'un seul écran LG, tu limites sérieusement le risque...


----------



## Janus00 (2 Août 2012)

Perso j'ai pas du tout confiance en LG mais bon là j'ai un Retina avec un écran LG et si on me l'avait pas fait découvrir ma foi j'aurais pas vu la différence avec un Samsung.

Tout ça pour dire que j'ai pas de clouding, ni de clignotements, ni de problèmes de blancs cramés jaunes ou roses et les couleurs sont éclatantes comme sur mon iPad.


----------



## Vaudoux (2 Août 2012)

Savez-vous pourquoi apple se fournit en écrans pour MBPr chez deux fabriquants différents, donc un (LG) vraisemblablement moyen niveau qualité ? Puis comment choisit-elle de mettre tel écran dans tel MBPr ?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

Vaudoux a dit:


> Savez-vous pourquoi apple se fournit en écrans pour MBPr chez deux fabriquants différents, donc un (LG) vraisemblablement moyen niveau qualité ? Puis comment choisit-elle de mettre tel écran dans tel MBPr ?




deux hypothéses :

- faire face à la demande (en quantités)
- ne pas mettre ses oeufs dans le même panier, et faire jouer la concurrence 

Après, je suppose que les approvisionnements se font selon les unités de production... 

Apple fixe le cahier des charges et chaque fabricant y répond à sa manière.


----------



## Vaudoux (2 Août 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Arlekin (2 Août 2012)

314-r a dit:


> deux hypothéses :
> 
> - faire face à la demande (en quantités)
> - ne pas mettre ses oeufs dans le même panier, et faire jouer la concurrence
> ...


 

+1, après faut ce dire que si Apple à pris LG pour son retina en plus de Samsung, c'est que LG doit surement répondre comme il faut au cahier des charges. LG n'est peut être pas aussi performant sur la scène grand public que Samsung mais sa reste quand même une marque largement potable, parfois certains écrans LG en démonstration possèdent une très belle définition d'image.


----------



## eryllion (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour
Je touche du bois, mais pour l'instant ma dalle LG fonctionne parfaitement.

^^

Il y a eu sans doute, une mauvaise série, mais il n'est pas dit que toutes les dalles LG soient concerné.


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

eryllion a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je touche du bois, mais pour l'instant ma dalle LG fonctionne parfaitement.
> 
> ^^
> ...



En tant que marabout vendéen, je peux te procurer, pas cher, une petite poupée qui garantira ton Applecare...


----------



## Nyrvan (2 Août 2012)

Bon ben mon écran présente trois taches et deux pixels morts. Après un contact téléphonique, Apple me renvoie directement un nouveau modèle et dès réception, je retournerai mon MBPr actuel. Très fair-play de leur part en tout les cas vu que je suis en dehors des 14 jours.

PS : Ma dalle est une Samsung.


----------



## Mr_Awesome (3 Août 2012)

Des taches ?


----------



## 314-r (3 Août 2012)

... en tâche de fond...


----------



## Mr_Awesome (3 Août 2012)

Moi je peux apercevoir une sorte de ligne/tache vertical grise à droite, je ne sais pas si c'est normal ... ça se voit juste sur fond blanc.


----------



## Mr_Awesome (3 Août 2012)

Voilà à quoi ça ressemble en photo : http://www.mrawesomeblog.fr/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/photo.png


----------



## Nyrvan (3 Août 2012)

Oui trois petites taches de l'ordre d'un mm chacune. Ce n'est pas comme des pixels morts (ceux-ci sont bien rouges et définis) car à distance on distingue les taches. Alors que les pixels morts, il faut avoir le nez dessus pour le voir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Août 2012)

J'ai reçu le mien vendredi..
Commande passée le 12 juillet > semaine de fabrication #30 avec Lion pré-installé&#8230; (Il s'agit d'un modèle à 2.6Ghz / 16Go)

J'ai l'impression d'avoir gagné le gros lot, mon écran est de marque Samsung, sans pixels morts, sans taches, la "coque" ne craque pas et pas de grésillement à constater au niveau des touches num. lors du retro éclairage...

A voir si cet heureux (premier bilan) dur dans le temps ;-)
J'ai vraiment l'impression que c'est la lotterie, à en croire le forum de discussion d'Apple&#8230;


----------



## Jet9009 (10 Août 2012)

jeffrey2 a dit:


> J'ai reçu le mien vendredi..
> Commande passée le 12 juillet > semaine de fabrication #30 avec Lion pré-installé&#8230; (Il s'agit d'un modèle à 2.6Ghz / 16Go)
> 
> J'ai l'impression d'avoir gagné le gros lot, mon écran est de marque Samsung, sans pixels morts, sans taches, la "coque" ne craque pas et pas de grésillement à constater au niveau des touches num. lors du retro éclairage...
> ...



tout comme le monsieur. recu aujourd'hui.
Sauf : Commandé le 24 juillet, semaine de fabrication je sais pas, Mountain Lion pré-installé. (Modèle 2.3ghz / 16go)


----------



## Vinky (10 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> tout comme le monsieur. recu aujourd'hui.
> Sauf : Commandé le 24 juillet, semaine de fabrication je sais pas, Mountain Lion pré-installé. (Modèle 2.3ghz / 16go)



Sous LG pour ma part.


----------



## bigmoma (20 Août 2012)

déçu.

dalle LG  problème très marqué 

ordi beaucoup trop gros et pas transportable. j'avais un 13" avec SSD à la place du graveur. je pouvais facilement faire du montage vidéo grâce aux SSD + disque a plateau interne
maintenant il faut que je me traine ce macbook pro 15" beaucoup trop grand et en prime je dois me balader un disque dur externe. 

les indicateurs de batterie et de veille font vraiment défaut. je sais jamais si il est éteint, en veille par manque de batterie ou en veille normale... deplus il met 3 plombes à sortir de veille.

le nouveau magsafe n'arrête pas de se décrocher 

je switch régulièrement entre 1680 (pour le web) et 1920 (pour le reste) ce qui impose a chaque fois de passer par les pref système. l'icone de l'écran qui se collaient dans la barre de menu du 10.7 n'existe plus dans 10.8 pourtant c'était vraiment plus pratique.

pas assez de ports USB

Il chauffe beaucoup trop a mon gout

rien n'est fluide, défilement web ou passage d'un bureau a l'autre... c'est vraiment très désagréable

enfin, claquer plus de 2000, attendre 1 mois qu'il arrive et se retrouver avec une machine moins agréable a utiliser que la précédente ça fout les boules 

sans doute d'autres trucs a dire mais disons que ça c'est le pire. va maintenant falloir que je revende ou contacte le SAV en tous cas je ne le garde pas


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Août 2012)

Attends, tu dis qu'il est trop gros : Tu fous 2K dans une machine sans vérifier la taille ? 

Heureusement que c'était pas un 17" hein :rateau:.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Août 2012)

Il y a un droit de rétractation de 14 jours. Donc retour chez Apple à leurs frais...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2012)

Quel dilemme ce Retina ;-)

J&#8217;en ai eu un pendant 14 j que j&#8217;ai renvoyé (bosses et rayures), avec beaucoup de regrets surtout en ayant eu la dalle Samsung.

J&#8217;hésite à en reprendre un, tant qu&#8217;Apple ne communique pas sur la véritable hécatombe qui frappe les dalles LG, pour en avoir essayé un et en suivant les forums spécialisés, je suis refroidi&#8201;; banding dans les ombres, manque d&#8217;homogénéité du rétroéclairage, forte dominante « jaune » et « IR » visible en 5 minutes montre en main...

_Mais_ quelle claque pour regarder ses photos ! Je n&#8217;ai pas allumé mon Nec Spectraview pendant les deux semaines avec le Retina, qui est pourtant une véritable bombe


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Août 2012)

jeffrey2 a dit:


> Quel dilemme ce Retina ;-)
> 
> Jen ai eu un pendant 14 j que jai renvoyé (bosses et rayures), avec beaucoup de regrets surtout en ayant eu la dalle Samsung.



Tu n'es pas le seul, j'en ai eu 2 avec les mêmes problèmes. C'est quand même honteux pour le prix.


----------



## bigmoma (20 Août 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Attends, tu dis qu'il est trop gros : Tu fous 2K&#8364; dans une machine sans vérifier la taille ?



évidement j'ai été voir à la fnac a quoi il ressemble mais c'est différent quand on l'a au quotidien. a la fnac ils sont collés au bar et de toute façon, je ne me serais pas permis d'attaquer 2 ou 3 heures de montage avec l'ordi sur les cuisses....
puis le disque externe à avoir en permanence c'est vraiment pénible.
EDIT deplus j'avais déjà eu un 15" alu qui me semblait moins grand dans mon souvenir. je travaillais différement à l'époque c'est peut être pour ça que c'était moins gênant. 

résultat des courses, le SAV me contacte demain matin mais j'avoue que je ne sais pas quoi demander....
échange ou remboursement ???


----------



## Djibi41 (20 Août 2012)

Les personnes qui on commandé leurs retina sur la période d'aout vous avez eu quoi comme dalle ?


----------



## durtal (20 Août 2012)

J'ai commandé le mien début juillet. Recu début aout. La dalle c'est un samsung et au bout de presque trois semaines d'utilisation déjà un pixel mort au milieu de l'écran.


----------



## bigmoma (20 Août 2012)

durtal a dit:


> J'ai commandé le mien début juillet. Recu début aout. La dalle c'est un samsung et au bout de presque trois semaines d'utilisation déjà un pixel mort au milieu de l'écran.



Sans blague  c'est une malédiction ce portable!
il a reçu un choque ou quelque chose comme ça? 

bon du coup je vais renvoyer le mien mais je ne sais pas par quoi je vais le remplacer :/


----------



## Bubblefreddo (20 Août 2012)

Je n'ai pas de MBPr avec des problèmes d'écran, mais je reste super solidaire ... ( nous, nous sommes presque 700 possesseurs d'imacs avec des pb d'écran, inscrits sur Dirty-screen... et ce sont également des dalles LG !)

Apple doit vraiment revoir sa copie sur ce coup là!


----------



## durtal (20 Août 2012)

bigmoma a dit:


> Sans blague  c'est une malédiction ce portable!
> il a reçu un choque ou quelque chose comme ça?
> 
> bon du coup je vais renvoyer le mien mais je ne sais pas par quoi je vais le remplacer :/



pas de choque, utilisation uniquement à la maison sur un support avec un thunderbolt display. Pour le prix j'en prends particulièrement soin et c'est d'autant plus rageant !

J'espère qu'il vont me le remplacer car je compte pas rester avec le pixel mort au milieu de l'écran.


----------



## eryllion (20 Août 2012)

Moi, j'ai commandé en juin, reçu en juillet et une dalle LG.
Pour l'instant tout roule.


----------



## Arlekin (21 Août 2012)

bigmoma a dit:


> déçu.
> 
> dalle LG  problème très marqué
> 
> ...


 
Elle a quoi exactement ta dalle LG ?

Au finale, quand je vois que tu dis qu'il n'y a pas assez de port USB, que tu regrettes ton combo SSD+HDD, pourquoi as tu switché sur un rétina alors ? 

Je crois que tu as claqué 2 000euros sur un coup de tête, le nombre de ports USB ou la taille ca se voit facilement en magasin, après oui ils sont collés à la table à la Fnac mais bon :hein:

Là où je ne suis pas d'accord par contre c'est que tu dis qu'il n'est pas transportable, je comprends pas là, environ 2kg c'est vraiment pas lourd. :mouais:


----------



## bigmoma (21 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> pourquoi as tu switché sur un rétina alors ?
> Je crois que tu as claqué 2 000euros sur un coup de tête



switché car la *politique de partition tarifaire apple* me l'impose. je m'explique :
j'ai eu de nombreux laptops, du powerbook 12" au macbook alu 15". mon utilisation du mac  correspond plus au 12/13". Je l'ai tout le temps sur moi, peux le sortir n'importe et me coller vite fait au travail... 15" c'est déjà plus chiant, car plus grand dans le sac a dos et faut de la place pour le poser.
sauf que je fais du montage vidéo et que quand je suis chez moi j'utilise un Mac Pro pour finaliser mes montages commencés sur laptop. Le Mac Pro est plus puissant et l'écran plus grand, ce qui me permet de faire de l'étalonnage, d'appliquer des effets... d'avoir un vrai contrôle sur mon image.

Le truc fastidieux est de passer d'un ordi a l'autre. 

idéalement j'aurai besoin d'un MBpro 13" plus puissant et avec un meilleur écran
Mais apple ne propose pas de MBpro 13" quad core et si l'écran du MBair 13" est pas mal, le SSD interne tout petit la carte graphique light, l'unique thunderbolt et le prix de 1800&#8364; m'ont fait choisir (a défaut) le 15"

avec le MBPr je suis obligé de faire des compromis sur la taille (j'imaginais pas que ça serait à ce point) et la modularité (disque externe obligatoire). Mais j'avais l'espoir que la dalle et la puissance de la machine compenseraient...

résultat des courses:
&#8226; la dalle LG est inutilisable a cause du ghost et si j'ai bien compris les dalles samsung ont des pixels morts qui apparaissent... je sais pas ce qui est mieux entre pixels mort ou ghost mais je ne m'attendais pas a devoir faire ce choix!
&#8226; la machine est puissante sur des taches d'encodage par exemple mais la navigation n'est pas fluide et j'ai des bugs d'affichage particulièrement pénibles genre un chat sur facebook interrompu a cause des écritures qui se superposent, ou sur ce forum, les 2/3 de la fenetre d'édition de texte qui disparaissent... puissance brute ok mais usage courant difficile :mouais:

ça répond a ta question?
Achat compulsif je ne pense pas; disons que j'étais ok pour quelque*s* compromis. après 3 jours sur le rétina je me rend compte que de manière générale j'étais plus à l'aise sur le 13". c'est super décevant vu le prix de la machine


----------



## esam74 (21 Août 2012)

A voir tous les problemes que vous rencontrez je remercie le ciel pour le mien!
Dalle lg et aucun soucis OUF
J'ai essayé de rester 5 min sur la page blanche petante de google et aucune trace apres sur mon fond d'ecran noir.
Aucune rayure ni bosse non plus.
Pour moi le seul defaut que je lui trouve c'est qu'il chauffe beaucoup apres mon petit Air.
Il cummule les soucis ce retina quand meme c'est dommage....


----------



## Arlekin (21 Août 2012)

bigmoma a dit:


> switché car la *politique de partition tarifaire apple* me l'impose. je m'explique :
> j'ai eu de nombreux laptops, du powerbook 12" au macbook alu 15". mon utilisation du mac correspond plus au 12/13". Je l'ai tout le temps sur moi, peux le sortir n'importe et me coller vite fait au travail... 15" c'est déjà plus chiant, car plus grand dans le sac a dos et faut de la place pour le poser.
> sauf que je fais du montage vidéo et que quand je suis chez moi j'utilise un Mac Pro pour finaliser mes montages commencés sur laptop. Le Mac Pro est plus puissant et l'écran plus grand, ce qui me permet de faire de l'étalonnage, d'appliquer des effets... d'avoir un vrai contrôle sur mon image.
> 
> ...


 
Sa répond effectivement à ma question.
Que vas tu faire au finale ?


----------



## bigmoma (21 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Sa répond effectivement à ma question.
> Que vas tu faire au finale ?



alors là j'ai pas de réponse :/
apple doit me téléphoner dans 1 heure... je  vais voir avec eux. peut être tenter ma chance avec un second retira 


vu l'évolution de finalCut... passer sur adobe premiere sur sony E14 ou z13 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h38 ----------

remplacement demandé... seconde chance. je croise les doigts. 

le seul truc que je n'ai pas eu sur celui là c'est les bosses et les rayures mais j'ai tous les autres problèmes évoqués par les utilisateurs. 
je me demande bien a quoi je vais avoir le droit sur le prochain.


----------



## kuma59 (21 Août 2012)

bigmoma a dit:


> alors là j'ai pas de réponse :/
> apple doit me téléphoner dans 1 heure... je  vais voir avec eux. peut être tenter ma chance avec un second retira
> 
> 
> ...



Salut, 

Comment se passe le processus de remplacement ? Il faut posséder AppleCare ? Etre dans les 14 jours suivant l'achat ou la réception du colis ? On peut conserver son MBPR en attendant le nouveau ? Quels sont les délais ? 

Merci


----------



## durtal (21 Août 2012)

kuma59 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Comment se passe le processus de remplacement ? Il faut posséder AppleCare ? Etre dans les 14 jours suivant l'achat ou la réception du colis ? On peut conserver son MBPR en attendant le nouveau ? Quels sont les délais ?
> 
> Merci


 
Je serai également intéressé, car je dois aller dans apple store dans 2j pour mon problème de pixel mort


----------



## bigmoma (21 Août 2012)

je suis dans les 14jours d'utilisation (5)

j'organise un RV téléphonique sur le site d'apple

j'explique le problème (il ne comprennent rien mais me passe le service concerné) 

j'explique a nouveau le problème (il comprend très bien et l'identifie rapidement. je demande si 
c'est récurent il me répond que j'ai pas eu de chance...)

l'ordi de remplacement arrive entre le 30 et le 4 par transporteur

un autre transporteur me contacte dans 2 jours pour déterminer quand il peut venir chercher 
l'ordi défectueux... évidement j'en ai besoin donc je lui demanderai de passer a la fin du mois.
faut mettre l'ordi défectueux dans la boite et écrire un chiffre sur le colis et normalement tout est pris en charge.

... en cas de remboursement ils facturent les frais de port


----------



## Nyrvan (21 Août 2012)

bigmoma a dit:


> je suis dans les 14jours d'utilisation (5)
> 
> j'organise un RV téléphonique sur le site d'apple
> 
> ...



Apple ne lancera pas l'envois de ton nouveau MBP (ils le retiennent dans leur dépôts) tant qu'ils auront pas eu en retour le tiens.

Il existe une possibilité de renvoyer l'ordinateur défectueux après avoir reçu le nouveau, mais cette procédure est à bien plaire de la part d'Apple et doit être conclue au moment de l'acceptation du remplacement. Cela demande néanmoins de laisser sa carte de crédit en caution avec une obligation de retourner l'ordinateur dans les 5 jours dès la réception du nouveau, sinon ils facturent le nouvel ordinateur sur ta carte de crédit.


----------



## bigmoma (21 Août 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Apple ne lancera pas l'envois de ton nouveau MBP (ils le retiennent dans leur dépôts) tant qu'ils auront pas eu en retour le tiens.



c'est pourtant ça que ma conseillé de faire le mec au téléphone.
de toute façon je dois recevoir un email de confirmation d'envoi du nouveau d'ici 3 jours maxi et convenir avec l'autre transporteur du retour de celui là dans 2 jours.... on verra bien.

du coup la garantie 12 mois apple elle commence quand? au moment où on passe la commande? un mois après à réception de la commande? ou le jour ou ils nous ont livré un ordi fonctionnel? :rateau:


----------



## Nyrvan (21 Août 2012)

bigmoma a dit:


> du coup la garantie 12 mois apple elle commence quand? au moment où on passe la commande? un mois après à réception de la commande? ou le jour ou ils nous ont livré un ordi fonctionnel? :rateau:



Au moment de l'envois de la première machine. Un remplacement ne te redonne pas droit à une nouvelle garantie. Tu peux vérifier l'état de ta couverture ici : https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do


----------



## bigmoma (21 Août 2012)

Merci Nyrvan, c'est bon a savoir car je n'ai pas acheté d'apple care en même temps que l'ordi


----------



## thepretender57 (26 Août 2012)

Me voilà concerné par le problème de dalle . J'ai un MBP Retina depuis un peu plus d'1mois .
Je n'avais remarqué aucune brûlure aucun ghost et c'est apparu il y a de çà quelques jours.
Au démarrage par exemple on voit quelques traces fantômes du dock , sous dashbord je pouvais voir la trace d'une fenêtre . Bref c&#8217;était léger mais une fois qu'on le remarque c'est pénible car on ne vois plus que çà. J'ai donc contacté le sav qui m'on fait faire plusieurs manipulation. Au final je suis allé le ramener chez un réparateur agrée Apple  soigneusement fourni par le sav. Il n'y a pas d'Apple store dans mon coin donc pas le choix. 
La dalle va donc être changé, mais pour recevoir la pièce sa va durer quelques jours. 
Me voilà donc sans mon portable pour une semaine au moins . 
Amis retiniens surveillait bien votre écran , surtout au démarrage comme il et sous fond blanc et regarder un peu ou se situe le dock .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2012)

thepretender57 a dit:


> Me voilà concerné par le problème de dalle . J'ai un MBP Retina depuis un peu plus d'1mois.



Aie, désolé... 

C'est une véritable hécatombe, j'imagine qu'il s'agit d'une dalle LG ?
Je me demande si j'aurai pas du conserver mon rMBP (Dalle Samsung) malgré les défauts d'usinages et rayures

Du coup, je sais pas si j'en reprend un, et le retourne en attendant d'avoir une dalle Samsung... j'ai pas envie d'avoir une intervention aussi lourde qu'un changement d'écran ou de CM (à en croire les forums) après seulement deux mois d'utilisation sur une machine de ce prix

Il est pas mal l'écran HD du classique non ?


----------



## thepretender57 (26 Août 2012)

J'avais bien une dalle LG . Quand j'ai appris que certains avaient des problèmes de ghost j'ai vérifié sur le mien . Il n'y avait rien et puis voilà je commençais a percevoir de légère trace en bas , sa venait des icônes du dock. Au démarrage cétait également visible.
Je croise les doigts pour avoir une dalle Samsung . J'ai cru que jétais à l'abris mais au final les traces sont là. Je crains que tous ceux qui ont acheté leur portable au moment de sa sortie vont ou seront touchés par ce soucis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2012)

thepretender57 a dit:


> J'avais bien une dalle LG . Quand j'ai appris que certains avaient des problèmes de ghost j'ai vérifié sur le mien . Il n'y avait rien et puis voilà je commençais a percevoir de légère trace en bas , sa venait des icônes du dock. Au démarrage cétait également visible.
> Je croise les doigts pour avoir une dalle Samsung . J'ai cru que jétais à l'abris mais au final les traces sont là. Je crains que tous ceux qui ont acheté leur portable au moment de sa sortie vont ou seront touchés par ce soucis.



Tu as essayé de tester ton écran avec la methodo apparue sur le forum de macrumors ?
Elle semble être plutôt efficace, certaines personnes reproduisent l'effet en 5 minutes avec des dalles LG très récentes, reçu la semaine dernière !


----------



## thepretender57 (26 Août 2012)

jeffrey2 a dit:


> Tu as essayé de tester ton écran avec la methodo apparue sur le forum de macrumors ?
> Elle semble être plutôt efficace, certaines personnes reproduisent l'effet en 5 minutes avec des dalles LG très récentes, reçu la semaine dernière !



Sa fait peur sérieusement.  je viens de récupérer une application que j'utiliserai une fois mon portable de retour . "test retention ". J'ai pris le lien sur le fil de discussion donné sur la première page . 
c'est peu être la méthode que tu dis . Si j'ai bien compris il donne le modèle la marque de la dalle et l'a test avec un damier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2012)

thepretender57 a dit:


> Sa fait peur sérieusement.  je viens de récupérer une application que j'utiliserai une fois mon portable de retour . "test retention ". J'ai pris le lien sur le fil de discussion donné sur la première page .
> c'est peu être la méthode que tu dis . Si j'ai bien compris il donne le modèle la marque de la dalle et l'a test avec un damier



Oui j'ai vu ça également 
Ce sont les consommateurs qui effectuent les tests qualités à la place d'LG / Apple.
L'aspect positif des dalles LG et qu'avec de telles méthodes de tests le refurb va être plein Retina rev1 pour les 5 prochaines années à venir. :rateau:


----------



## thepretender57 (26 Août 2012)

Pitié seigneur pas de dalle LG .  Maintenant j'ai plus qu'a attendre .


----------



## thepretender57 (27 Août 2012)

Je voulais préciser une chose, j'avais utilisé c"est derniers jours gfx pour utilliser HD 4000.
Je n'ai eu aucun plantage avec mais je me demandais si sa n'intensifier pas les brûlures à lécran le fait de rester sur la carte graphique intégré.
C'est vrai qu'au debut je laissais  en auto et aucun ghost du moins a ma connaissance.
ET là je me pose des questions. En laissant la HD 4000 on accentue le phenomenes , et ce que çà y contribue ?
Bref il n'y a certainement aucun lien mais voilà je pense à çà


----------



## xzod (4 Septembre 2012)

idem MBPR commandé en aout, écran LG, ghosting prononcé au bout de 5 minutes d'exposition.
ce qui est étrange, seul la partie gauche de l'écran qui est concerné, ça ne le fait pas à droite !
j'ai obtenu l'échange de la machine que je reçois demain.
En passant je suis allé dans un apple store et une fnac, j'ai testé 5 MBPR en demo, ils avaient tous le problème de ghosting !! j'ai interpelé un blue guy à l'apple store en lui montrant la rémanence, il était plutôt géné et il est parti chercher son chef.
Son chef géné à son tour est parti dans de sombres explications...


----------



## Djibi41 (5 Septembre 2012)

Retina commandé le 18 aout reçus avec une dalle Samsung.


----------



## xzod (5 Septembre 2012)

reçu le remplacement, encore un écran LG  mais celui la fonctionne correctement pour l'instant


----------



## DOuggy (5 Septembre 2012)

Acheté un rétina complètement vérolé de A à Z en juillet. Délai dépassé pour échange. On me change la carte mère, le SSD et l'écran car problème de Ghosting prononcé et qui est apparu avec le temps. La photo du fond d'écran apparaissait sur le Dashboard.
Le test du damier était inutile, Safari apparaissait derrière cette semaine.
Cela aurait coûté moins cher à Apple de me changer l'ordinateur complet je crois.
Par contre, je ne suis pas mécontent et même satisfait du SAV apple. Quel bonheur de ne pas avoir à se prendre la tête avec un commercial de mauvaise fois qui nie l'évidence... comme à la FNAC par exemple où je l'ai acheté.
Il est en réparation pour l'instant, je l'attends. Mon deuxième mac, je l'achèterai chez apple directement.


----------



## durtal (6 Septembre 2012)

Je viens de changer mon écran à cause d'un pixel mort. Avant la dalle Samsung et maintenant LG. Au bout d'une semaine je commence à apercevoir un leger ghosting... J'en ai marre...


----------



## Tox (6 Septembre 2012)

Un sondage pourrait être un plus pour se rendre compte du nombre de Retina sans problème d'affichage, non ?

Parce que rien qu'avec le titre du sujet, on risque de finir par croire que presque tous les Retina sont concernés...


----------



## Djibi41 (6 Septembre 2012)

Je pense que sa serait plus judicieux 
Et surtout voir l'évolution depuis juin.


----------



## xzod (6 Septembre 2012)

en revanche celui que j'ai reçu (en remplacement du précédent), son ecran n'est peut être pas ghosté mais il a un problème de touchpad !!! touchpad ne répond pas au demarrage, après un certain temps il se met à fonctionner.
et difficile de reproduire le problème. donc je me demande si je dois pas le retourner et demander un remboursement car la à 3000 euros unité ils commencent à me gonfler apple....


----------



## Etienne000 (6 Septembre 2012)

A titre personnel, j'ai revendu le deuxième exemplaire sous scellé, sans faire de pertes puisque j'avais eu un Tarif Education


----------



## thepretender57 (15 Septembre 2012)

Me voilà de retour avec mon MBPr . La dalle a été changé mais malheureusement j'ai encore eu droit a une LG . Par contre je l'a trouvais vraiment blanche de chez blanche l'ancienne, celle ci on sens qu'elle tire un peu vers le jaune . Bref déçu un peu mais on verra par la suite. 
Je voulais demander aux heureux possesseurs de MBPr de voir dans "préférences système " puis moniteurs et enfin dans l'onglet "couleur" quel est le profil d'affichage par défaut chez vous ? 
chez moi j'ai LCD couleur mais il me semblait que je n'avais pas ce choix sur l'ancienne dalle mais je ne suis plus sur. Merci à ceux qui me répondront.


----------



## Anouanou (15 Septembre 2012)

J'ai aussi LCD couleur.


----------



## thepretender57 (15 Septembre 2012)

merci Anouanou


----------



## esam74 (15 Septembre 2012)

Il faut pas paranoier, c'est une faible quantité des LG qui a eu le soucis. J'ai eu 2 retina en Lg et aucun probleme.


----------



## thepretender57 (15 Septembre 2012)

Oui espérons que ce soit résolu mais je suis quand même déçu car la dalle était bien plus blanche sur la première. Sérieux qu'ils arrêtent LG, sur les iphones c'est pareil.


----------



## eryllion (15 Septembre 2012)

Pareil, j'ai "LCD couleur" sur une LG.
Depuis le changement, pas de soucis pour l'instant.


----------



## Djibi41 (17 Septembre 2012)

Au vue du sondage le problème de dalle LG est pas si énorme que sa


----------



## CultureMac (17 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, serait-il possible d'avoir une photo de comparaison entre l'écran d'un macbook pro 15 pouces et celui d'un macbook pro retina sur un fond blanc afin de vérifier la colorimétrie ? merci d'avance.


----------



## DOuggy (17 Septembre 2012)

Moi aussi dalle LG. Je trouve aussi qu'elle tire vers le jaune. Ordi changé après phénomène de ghost (entre autre sur l'ancienne). Embêtant, je l'ai acheté parce que je cherchais un portable sur lequel je pourrai faire de la retouche photo.
Y a-t-il un profil colorimétrique qui permettrait de corriger cela?


----------



## bgood (28 Septembre 2012)

Bon beh moi dalle Lg ... deux heure sous un logiciel de montage ou cinéma 4d et jai des trace de mes outils
apple fait le changement ou pas?


----------



## eryllion (28 Septembre 2012)

Je ne suis pas certain qu'ils accepteront que tu change d'écran si la rémanence nécessite 2 heures.
Ils te diront sans doute que vue le temps (2 heures) durant laquelle tes outils sont restés à l'écran la rémanence est normal.


C'est un écran rétina donc il a une persistance "rétinienne" comme nos yeux ^^

Les effets de Ghost annoncés sont des persistance apparaissant des les premières minutes et ne s'effaçant qu'après de longues minutes voir pas du tout.

Si en utilisation normal, tu ne vois rien, je ne pense pas que tu doives changer.


----------



## bgood (28 Septembre 2012)

je m'en suis aperçu apres deux heure mais après j'ai fais le test avec le damier je l'ai laisser afficher 5mn et il était visible

beh justement a l'instant je viens de voir des traces de la page macgé...


----------



## bigmoma (28 Septembre 2012)

bigmoma a dit:


> [.....]
> &#8226; la dalle LG est inutilisable a cause du ghost et si j'ai bien compris les dalles samsung ont des pixels morts qui apparaissent... je sais pas ce qui est mieux entre pixels mort ou ghost mais je ne m'attendais pas a devoir faire ce choix!
> &#8226; la machine est puissante sur des taches d'encodage par exemple mais la navigation n'est pas fluide et j'ai des bugs d'affichage particulièrement pénibles genre un chat sur facebook interrompu a cause des écritures qui se superposent, ou sur ce forum, les 2/3 de la fenetre d'édition de texte qui disparaissent... puissance brute ok mais usage courant difficile :mouais:
> 
> ...



retour su mon expérience du résina....

Après 1 mois d'attente je reçois un premier rétina LG tout pourrit.
Apple me le change.....

1 semaine d'attente, je reçois un nouveau rétina LG tout pourrit... dans la mesure où j'ai maintenant plus d'un mois de retard dans mon travail et qu'il faut que je me retape l'étape fastidieuse d'installation des applications et réorganisation de ma station de travail, je fais le choix (forcé) de le garder.

aujourd'hui je suis complètement insatisfait du rétina qui de jours en jours m'affiche quelques pixels morts supplémentaires (il y a 2 jours 1 seul, aujourd hui 6 ou 7). Je téléphone donc a apple qui me balade de numéros de téléphone en numéro de téléphone et chaque conseillé semble assez pessimiste sur la volonté du collègue à me changer cette foutu dalle.

la suite au prochain numéro.........


----------



## eolia (5 Octobre 2012)

Bon alor j'ai un retina de fin juin 2012, aucun effet de ghosting pendant 2 mois, et subitement c'est apparu, il y a 14 jours environ. Quelques minutes voir moins et safari s'imprimait sur mon écran. 

Direction l'apple store de Bordeaux, un genius, sympa et pro, passe le macbook pour un changement de dalle. Bon le souci c'est qu'ils savent pas si c'est du LG ou du Samsung qui sera monté. 

Donc si c'est encore du LG, je suis bon pour rechanger l'écran dans 2 mois. A 500E l'écran, je pense qu'apple va finir par réagir ...


Bref même si les genius de l'apple Store de bordeaux sont sympa et pinaillent pas, ca me soule d'avoir foutu 3000 euros pour avoir ce genre de souci :/


----------



## Vinky (5 Octobre 2012)

Ma dalle (lg) a été changé hier à l'apple store de Montpellier.   Ils ont mis cette fois-ci une dalle SAMSUNG.  En esperant la fin des soucis sur l'ecran. (reste toujours les lags  )


----------



## Vip3r (6 Octobre 2012)

J'arrive clairement à voir deux traces verticales qui entourent une zone plus claire lorsque que je passe de ce site à un fond gris foncé.
Il y a des risques que ça empire? Vous faites réellement changer l'écran complet si ça se limite à ça? Parce que sans fond gris je l'aurais jamais remarqué!


----------



## eolia (6 Octobre 2012)

Oui si l'écran marque ce n'esst pas normal, tu le fais changer.


Tu ne payes pas 3000 euros pour avoir des traces sur ton écran ....

De plus cela va empirer, moi avant changemet, je pouvasi lire le texte de ma page facebook sur mon fond photoshop.


----------



## Vinky (6 Octobre 2012)

+1

De mon côté je me suis aperçu de mon souci après plusieurs heures sous word (deux pages côte à côte) lorsque je suis allé sur un site qui avait du gris foncé en fond, je voyais la marque de la séparation des pages.

Maintenant que j'ai une dalle SAMSUNG j'espère ne plus avoir de souci.


----------



## bgood (10 Octobre 2012)

Pour ma part mon macbook pro commencer a marquer de plus en plus il a 3 semaine , je suis allé chez itribu perpignan il me l'on pris jattends un remplacement décran ils ont pu constater la panne


----------



## floxy31 (10 Octobre 2012)

De même pour moi, je ne l'avais pas remarqué, pourtant ça fait 1 mois que je l'ai mais depuis quelques jours je distingue des traces blanches de rémanance :/ Je vais pas le faire changer pour l'instant car je ne peux pas me permettre de le laisser en réparation durant des jours mais je le ferai changer pour sûr avant la fin des un an de garantie.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2012)

floxy31 a dit:


> De même pour moi, je ne l'avais pas remarqué, pourtant ça fait 1 mois que je l'ai mais depuis quelques jours je distingue des traces blanches de rémanance :/ Je vais pas le faire changer pour l'instant car je ne peux pas me permettre de le laisser en réparation durant des jours mais je le ferai changer pour sûr avant la fin des un an de garantie.



Et à la fin *des un an de garantie* ... auras-tu plus de temps ?


----------



## floxy31 (10 Octobre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et à la fin *des un an de garantie* ... auras-tu plus de temps ?



Disons que ça me laisse le temps de m'organiser


----------



## clement-t (10 Octobre 2012)

La même chose est entrain d'apparaitre sur mon deuxième Retina après un problème écran différent du ghosting. Va falloir faire un tour au genius bar..


----------



## DOuggy (10 Octobre 2012)

Ordi changé après ghost et d'autres problèmes. Celui que j'ai maintenant a des blancs qui tirent nettement vers le jaune... C'est désagréable.


----------



## neoback45 (11 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheter un MacBook Pro écran rétina cette semaine, et je voulais savoir si on connaissait la semaine de production a partir delaquelle la dalle est une Samsung?
Je vais le "déballer" pour mon anniversaire dans 1 moi...donc pas possible de l'essayer avant!


----------



## floxy31 (11 Octobre 2012)

Pour savoir si c'est une Samsung ou LG, il faut taper une commande dans le terminal. Je ne connais pas d'autre moyen. Tu seras obligé d'attendre un mois ...


----------



## R0main (11 Octobre 2012)

La dalle sera toujours une Samsung ou une LG ce sont les 2 fabricants d'Apple pour la dalle (si je ne me trompe pas).

Donc tu vois je viens d'acheter le miens hier et j'ai une dalle LG.......

Pour l'instant j'ai pas de soucis je verrai avec le temps et si ça marque je le ramènerai avant d'avoir dépassé les 1 an. Mais pensez vous que c'est inévitable, un jour je devrai le faire remplacer car la dalle LG va marquer?

Merci


----------



## esam74 (11 Octobre 2012)

J'espere que non, le mien aussi est un Lg.
Suite a beaucoups de soucis , j'ai eu 4 retina entre les mains, donc 3 echanges.
3 etaient des Lg et 1 etait un samsung, je n'ai remarqué aucune difference, peut etre le lg plus jaune et samsung plus bleu mais pas sur tellement c'est minime.
J'ai eu pleins de soucis mais aucun de ghosting, peut etre parce que je les ai pas eu assez longtemps je sais pas.
Une chose est sur, apple care avant la fin de la garantie!


----------



## neoback45 (11 Octobre 2012)

Tu as déjà changer ton MacBook Pro retina 4 fois?????
Mais pour quelle raison?ca me paraît énorme cette échange...


----------



## DOuggy (11 Octobre 2012)

Donc plusieurs d'entre vous ont remarqué que les dalles LG sont jaunes aussi. Je trouve ça génant cette dominante jaune. Pas de vrais blancs.


----------



## esam74 (11 Octobre 2012)

Le premier s'eteignait tout seul tout le temps, le deuxieme avait la capot pas aligné avec la coque inferieure,et le troisieme les trous des enceintes pas tous perforés.
Ouf le 4eme est bon...c'etait le dernier echange autorisé par Apple.
Payes ta qualité


----------



## neoback45 (11 Octobre 2012)

Ah ouai quand même!


----------



## clement-t (20 Octobre 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> Le premier s'eteignait tout seul tout le temps, le deuxieme avait la capot pas aligné avec la coque inferieure,et le troisieme les trous des enceintes pas tous perforés.
> Ouf le 4eme est bon...c'etait le dernier echange autorisé par Apple.
> Payes ta qualité



Et si tu avais encore un problème il allait refuser l'échange ? 

En tout cas moi après mon premier échange je viens de remplacer la dalle LG à cause du ghosting au genius bar et maintenant SAMSUNG !


----------



## neoback45 (21 Octobre 2012)

J'ai essayer un MacBook Pro retina à boulanger.mais j'ai pas vu de rémanence.il faut rester combien de temps sur une page blanche?
Sinon bien presser d'ouvrir le mien.....


----------



## esam74 (21 Octobre 2012)

@clement: oui au bout de 3 ordis ils te remboursent, j'ai du négocier sévère pour avoir un 4ème.jetais dégouté quand elle m'a dit ça. Devoir me retaper une commande et repayer des frais de banque super.


----------



## clement-t (21 Octobre 2012)

C'est sur que c'est pratique d'un point de vue mais dans ton cas moins... ! 

Bref je croise les doigts qu'aucun problème apparaissent ! Et on va réfléchir pour l'apple care..


----------



## Davidq (23 Octobre 2012)

Quelle est cette fameuse commande à taper pour connaitre l'origine de sa dalle SVP ?


----------



## clement-t (23 Octobre 2012)

La commande -> Run: ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6

Si le résultat retourné est 'LSN154YL01001' cest un Samsung) si cest 'LP154WT1-SJA1', cest un LG /Sharp.


----------



## floxy31 (23 Octobre 2012)

Le changement de dalle solutionne-t-il le problème de ghosting ou ça peut être pire ?


----------



## bgood (24 Octobre 2012)

Hello ma dalle à été changer après deux semaine mais sans avoir a insister au pres de apple ... donc pour le moment pas d'effet de ghosting par contre la commande fonctionne pas pour savoir quelle dalle j'ai eu


----------



## Vinky (24 Octobre 2012)

Il faut tapper :

```
ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6
```


----------



## bgood (24 Octobre 2012)

Merci donc j'ai bien une dalle samsung


----------



## Janus00 (25 Octobre 2012)

J'ai été un des premiers à avoir le macbook pro retina, donc version A première du nom, dalle LG et aucun soucis à l'horizon après ces quelques mois d'utilisation.


----------



## hadryen (25 Octobre 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> J'ai été un des premiers à avoir le macbook pro retina, donc version A première du nom, dalle LG et aucun soucis à l'horizon après ces quelques mois d'utilisation.



Même situation, même constat


----------



## Powerboobook (8 Novembre 2012)

je dois recevoir le mien la semaine prochaine, je stresse avec cette histoire de ghosting, il a l'air d'y avoir plus de dalle LG en circulation que de Samsung Et j'ai pu lire sur le site d'Apple sur un fil de discutions que ça touche aussi les macbook pro retina 13'
Wait & See:rose:


----------



## Doan (8 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir, j'ai regardé sur le pour savoir quand est-ce-qu'il à était fabriqué et ils me disent que c'est la 8ème ou 35ème semaine.
Sachant que j'ai une dalle LG dois-je m'inquiéter ?
Pour le moment par rapport à l'écran je n'ai rien à dire, mais existe t-il un test pour savoir si cette écran est/sera en panne ? Afin de pouvoir rapidement le faire changer.

Merci


----------



## R0main (9 Novembre 2012)

Doan a dit:


> Bonsoir, j'ai regardé sur le pour savoir quand est-ce-qu'il à était fabriqué et ils me disent que c'est la 8ème ou 35ème semaine.
> Sachant que j'ai une dalle LG dois-je m'inquiéter ?
> Pour le moment par rapport à l'écran je n'ai rien à dire, mais existe t-il un test pour savoir si cette écran est/sera en panne ? Afin de pouvoir rapidement le faire changer.
> 
> Merci



Idem pour moi, j'avais entendu parlé de quadrillage blanc et noir sous forme de vidéo que l'on laissé 10 min affiché mais plus moyen de mettre la main dessus.


----------



## Powerboobook (9 Novembre 2012)

Une petit app pratique pour savoir, c'est un damier, t'as juste à lancer l'app
Je testerai que la semaine prochaine, je touche du bois...

http://www.mediafire.com/?1jwh6o6ql1wmiww


----------



## simplyseb (9 Novembre 2012)

Je viens d'apporter mon MBP 15' Retina qui date d'un mois (Sept) au SAV.
Soucis : Des lignes entières de pixels de couleur grise sur toutes la hauteur de l'écran.
Cela est apparu durant l'utilisation (Surf) et le problème apparaît dès lécran gris de démarrage.
Apres reset du SMC, Pram, Vram rien y fait.

J'aurai du regarder la marque de l'écran pour donner plus d'information :s.

Une personne à déjà eu ce PB ?


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2012)

Powerboobook a dit:


> Une petit app pratique pour savoir, c'est un damier, t'as juste à lancer l'app
> Je testerai que la semaine prochaine, je touche du bois...
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?1jwh6o6ql1wmiww


Tiens nous au courant. Bon courage.


----------



## simplyseb (9 Novembre 2012)

Pour info,
Le SAV vient de m'appeler concernant mon problème de lignes sur l'écran.
J'ai ajouté qu'il y avait un phénomène de rémanence sur la dalle. 
Il m'a affirmé que le problème est connu chez Apple et qu'une mise à jours devrait paraître.

Résultat nouvelle dalle pour mon MBP


----------



## Powerboobook (9 Novembre 2012)

En espérant que tu récupères pas une dalle LG, tiens-nous au courant quand tu récupères ta machine, le mien est prêt à l'expédition
Tu parles d'une mise à jour... Pour le problème de ligne? ou pour la rémanence?


----------



## neoback45 (9 Novembre 2012)

C'est pas possible de savoir avec le numero de serie si c'est une dalle samsung ou LG?


----------



## Powerboobook (9 Novembre 2012)

Y a une ligne de commande à taper dans le terminal, mais j'arrive pas à la retrouver


----------



## neoback45 (9 Novembre 2012)

Powerboobook a dit:


> Y a une ligne de commande à taper dans le terminal, mais j'arrive pas à la retrouver


La commande -> Run: ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6

Si le résultat retourné est 'LSN154YL01001' cest un Samsung) si cest 'LP154WT1-SJA1', cest un LG /Sharp.

Mais je voulais savoir si avec le numero de serie on pouvais savoir.
Apparement entre la semaine de production 37 et 38 ce sont des dalle Samsung....
A confirmer!


----------



## Powerboobook (10 Novembre 2012)

Et tu fais comment pour savoir la semaine de fabrication de la machine?:mouais:


----------



## neoback45 (11 Novembre 2012)

Bon je viens d'ouvrir mon MacBook Pro retina et je lance la commande pour savoir le fabriquant de la dalle et ...... LG!
Du coup je lance un test de damier pour voir

Bon je viens de faire le test et ras....
À suivre dans le temps!de toute manière je vais prendre un Apple care


----------



## Xaar (11 Novembre 2012)

Pour ma part, j'ai un écran LG sur mon Macbook Pro Retina 15" et je n'ai toujours pas de problème. L'achat date du 23 septembre.

Mais par contre, j'ai un autre problème (lien ci-dessous), et vous ?
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/probleme-de-performances-dans-les-jeux-1204530.html


----------



## neoback45 (11 Novembre 2012)

Moi il date du 19 septembre enfin c'est marqué sur le carton...
Je me prend pas la tete a refaire le test toutes les 5 min!A priori il y a des dalle LG qui ne sont pas "Vérolées" alors... Wait and see


----------



## greenhoouse (12 Novembre 2012)

perso j'ai une dalle LG la ghost est vraiment faible ... pour le moment. je n'est aucun problème a part un petit craquement de la coque mais rien de grave, par contre j'ai un gros problème au niveau d'extinction soit il s'éteins en 2seconde... soit y met entre 30 et 40seconde  le signe notable c'est que quand je suis sur la page d'extinction (la blanche) un logo de chargement apparait en bas (le petit cercle qui bouge  )  et sa attend et puis s'éteins si quelqu'un a une idée sinon je créerai un autre post mais bon autant évité.

et pour se qui veulent vraiment faire le test du ghosting :http://www.marco.org/rmbp-irtest.html

voila ! et merci ! c'est quand même pas normal d'avoir de tel problème pour un ordi a 2000 boules..


----------



## simplyseb (12 Novembre 2012)

une mise à jour pour la rémanence, pour ce qui est des lignes il faut changer la dalle.


----------



## neoback45 (13 Novembre 2012)

Tu as vu ça où une mise à jour pour la rémanence???


----------



## Powerboobook (13 Novembre 2012)

Je crois surtout qu'il faut changé la dalle dans les 2 cas :rose: surtout le premier...


----------



## neoback45 (13 Novembre 2012)

Alors celle la elle est bien bonne!!!
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5455?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Powerboobook (13 Novembre 2012)

Je reçois le mien demain ou après demain, je regarde si j'ai une dalle LG, si c'est le cas je me fais remboursé à part avoir une dalle Samsung y a aucune échappatoire Je prendrais la rev2 l'année prochaine qui n'est plus si loin que ça maintenant...


----------



## eryllion (13 Novembre 2012)

Depuis mon remplacement début septembre de ma dalle LG par une autre (LG toujours), j'ai pas de ghosting.
Pourvu que cela dure.


----------



## neoback45 (13 Novembre 2012)

eryllion a dit:


> Depuis mon remplacement début septembre de ma dalle LG par une autre (LG toujours), j'ai pas de ghosting.
> Pourvu que cela dure.



Tu t'en sers souvent?


----------



## eryllion (13 Novembre 2012)

Tous les jours de 9 à minuit (et parfois plus).
C'est mon outil de travail.

Sauf le dimanche ou je m'amuse un peu avec.


Je travaille avec des fenêtres fixes (IDE, web, etc...) et pour l'instant plus ghosting.
J'ai testé le damier ce matin d'ailleurs.
A voir dans l'avenir.


----------



## neoback45 (13 Novembre 2012)

eryllion a dit:


> Tous les jours de 9 à minuit (et parfois plus).
> C'est mon outil de travail.
> 
> Sauf le dimanche ou je m'amuse un peu avec.
> ...



Ca rassure un peu dit donc...


----------



## simplyseb (13 Novembre 2012)

Hi all!

Je viens de récupérer mon Macbook de SAV,aujourd'hui je l'avais déposé le lundi 5, tout juste une semaine.

Alors ils m'ont bien changé la dalle, et, j'ai maintenant une dalle Samsung .
Mais le problème nécessitant le changement était bien les lignes horizontales à l'écran.

Le mec du SAV m'a confié que c'était le 3eme Macbook Rétina, qu'il avait en réparation mais les deux autres était pour d'autres problèmes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h07 ----------




neoback45 a dit:


> Tu as vu ça où une mise à jour pour la rémanence???


Je ne cite que les dires du technicien ayant eu en face de moi. Ce n'est pas moi qui affirme.


----------



## neoback45 (13 Novembre 2012)

Tu leur a laisser dans un Apple store ou tu l'a envoyer?
Tu as fait quelque chose pour qu'il mette une dalle Samsung?
Et il t'a dit quoi exactement pour le problème de ghosting?


----------



## olivieriaco (13 Novembre 2012)

Pour ce type de problème tels que les images fantômes un remplacement du MBPR est elle envisageable?
avez vous essayez de négocier ? est ce que la réparation est que la seule solution ?

merci 

olivier


----------



## eryllion (14 Novembre 2012)

Il me semble que le changement de machine est possible que durant les 14 jours de rétractations.
Délai où l'on peut renvoyer la machine sans motivation.
Au dela, c'est le remplacement de la dalle seule qui est proposé.

Je ne suis pas certain que les Apple Store ou les centres agréés puissent choisir le fabricant de la dalle. C'est la loterie de ce coté aussi il me semble.


----------



## Powerboobook (14 Novembre 2012)

Politique de retour en période de fêtes

Les articles achetés sur l'Apple Store en ligne et reçus entre le 27 octobre 2012 et le 25 décembre 2012 peuvent être renvoyés jusqu'au 7 janvier 2013. Nous attirons votre attention sur le fait que toutes les autres Conditions générales de l'Apple Store en ligne restent d'application. Cette politique de retour en période de fêtes ne s'applique ni à l'iPhone, ni aux forfaits. Tout achat réalisé après le 25 décembre 2012 sera soumis à la politique de retour standard de l'Apple Store en ligne qui stipule que le retour doit être réalisé sous 14 jours calendaires à compter de la date de réception. Pour en savoir plus, consultez l'Apple Store en ligne.

C'est déjà un bon point pour ceux qui ont commandé après cette date  ça laisse un peu de temps


----------



## Theodoro (14 Novembre 2012)

Moi qui vais recevoir mon MBPr lundi 19/11, c'est vraiment super! Si j'ai une dalle LG je vais avoir le temps de voir si du ghosting apparaît ou non


----------



## Powerboobook (14 Novembre 2012)

Ça permet d'envisager plusieurs échanges si besoin , je dois recevoir le mien demain, j'aimerai bien quand même avoir un écran samsung


----------



## greenhoouse (14 Novembre 2012)

j'ai une petite question:
si un jour j'ai un ghost... j'ai un écran LG...:hein:
mes 14 jour de remplacement son passé. 

Es que dans se cas la garantie marche ? Il me remplacerons quand même l'écran ?
merci de votre réponse


----------



## neoback45 (14 Novembre 2012)

greenhoouse a dit:


> j'ai une petite question:
> si un jour j'ai un ghost... j'ai un écran LG...:hein:
> mes 14 jour de remplacement son passé.
> 
> ...



La réponse est dans ta question......


----------



## greenhoouse (14 Novembre 2012)

oui mais bon vu que les garanties c'est souvent l'en**** je préfère avoir confirmation on ne sait jamais... :rose:


----------



## neoback45 (14 Novembre 2012)

greenhoouse a dit:


> oui mais bon vu que les garanties c'est souvent l'en**** je préfère avoir confirmation on ne sait jamais... :rose:



Une garantie reste une garantie...
Si l'ecran a un defaut, il doive te le changer pendant la periode de garantie.


----------



## simplyseb (14 Novembre 2012)

neoback45 a dit:


> Tu leur a laisser dans un Apple store ou tu l'a envoyer?
> Tu as fait quelque chose pour qu'il mette une dalle Samsung?
> Et il t'a dit quoi exactement pour le problème de ghosting?


Non, j'ai d'abord appelé le SAV Apple, je leur ai décrit le problème et détaillé les tests que j'ai effectué pour identifier le problème. Il m'a donc fourni une adresse d'un réparateur agrée Apple.

Je m'y suis rendu un lundi pour apporter la machine et décris le problème des lignes (mais pas le gosthing je pensais que l'éffet gosth aperçu était une conséquence des lignes apparues à ce moment là). 

Le vendredi, appel du technicien chargé de réparer la machine et me demande de décrire à nouveau le problème, je lui dit d'allumer la machine et il voit bien les lignes, mais ayant pris connaissance de ce topic, je lui parle du gosthing qui était apparu. C'est là qui me rétorque que ce problème est connu et qu'un mise à jour système allée bientôt apparaitre. 

Je récupère ma machine et je tape la commande qui me retourne : 
Color LCD
LSN154YL01001
DLM240700CMF49HBC

Voilà.


----------



## neoback45 (14 Novembre 2012)

simplyseb a dit:


> Non, j'ai d'abord appelé le SAV Apple, je leur ai décrit le problème et détaillé les tests que j'ai effectué pour identifier le problème. Il m'a donc fourni une adresse d'un réparateur agrée Apple.
> 
> Je m'y suis rendu un lundi pour apporter la machine et décris le problème des lignes (mais pas le gosthing je pensais que l'éffet gosth aperçu était une conséquence des lignes apparues à ce moment là).
> 
> ...



Donc tu l'as pas laisser dans un apple store?
C'est un magasin agrée apple?


----------



## Theodoro (14 Novembre 2012)

En espérant que ce soit une mise à jour logicielle et non matérielle.


----------



## Powerboobook (15 Novembre 2012)

J'attend UPS


----------



## neoback45 (15 Novembre 2012)

Suspens....


----------



## Powerboobook (15 Novembre 2012)

Une chance sur 2 d'avoir un écran Samsung


----------



## neoback45 (15 Novembre 2012)

Ouaip


----------



## Powerboobook (15 Novembre 2012)

Je viens de recevoir la bête, j'ai tapé la ligne de commande dans le terminal, je suis soulagé, je possède une dalle Samsung
Color LCD
LSN154YL01001
DLM228402RXF49HAD
J'y retourne c'est la claque visuellement  Je vais quand même faire le test histoire de


----------



## simplyseb (16 Novembre 2012)

neoback45 a dit:


> Donc tu l'as pas laisser dans un apple store?
> C'est un magasin agrée apple?


Non c'est un centre de réparation agrée Apple mais ils font aussi des réparations pour Epson et d'autres marques. 
Google -> Maintronic


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (16 Novembre 2012)

Powerboobook a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir la bête, j'ai tapé la ligne de commande dans le terminal, je suis soulagé, je possède une dalle Samsung
> Color LCD
> LSN154YL01001
> DLM228402RXF49HAD
> J'y retourne c'est la claque visuellement  Je vais quand même faire le test histoire de




Je n'ose même pas taper la commande de peut d'être déçu, alors que tout va bien pour l'instant


----------



## neoback45 (16 Novembre 2012)

Si c'est LSN c'est un Samsung, et si c'est LP c'est un Lg ou Sharp!
Les LG ont des rémanence, mais les Sharp peut etre pas?


----------



## Powerboobook (16 Novembre 2012)

Non je crois que c'est LG/SHARP et pas LG ou Sharp, j'ai vu nul part qu'il existait des dalles Sharp


----------



## esam74 (16 Novembre 2012)

je viens de faire le test du damier sur mon retina, aucune trace.strictement aucune  pour info j'ai une LG, comme quoi.


----------



## Powerboobook (16 Novembre 2012)

Le problème, c'est que tu peux acheté une machine aujourd'hui avec une dalle LG et soit avoir le problème de suite, ou alors avec le temps quelques semaines voir quelques mois, certains utilisateurs ont acheté leurs machines dès sa sortie et c'est seulement maintenant que le phénomène débarque avec une accentuation dans le temps, c'est chiant! J'ai la chance d'avoir un écran samsung, mais j'en menais pas large jusqu'au moment ou j'ai vu quelle dalle je possédais, si j'avais eu une dalle LG, j'aurais demandé un remboursement, au prix de la machine on a le droit d'exiger la perfection, surtout que l'écran et quand même l'argument principal de cette machine


----------



## neoback45 (16 Novembre 2012)

Moi je m'en fiche je vais prendre un Apple care de toute façon!donc 3 ans peinard...


----------



## Powerboobook (16 Novembre 2012)

Ouai enfin être obliger de payer une extension de garanti, parce qu'il y a un problème récurant, ça fait cher... Très cher.


----------



## neoback45 (16 Novembre 2012)

Vue la complexité à réparer ! Ta pas le choix


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (16 Novembre 2012)

Powerboobook a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que tu peux acheté une machine aujourd'hui avec une dalle LG et soit avoir le problème de suite, ou alors avec le temps quelques semaines voir quelques mois, certains utilisateurs ont acheté leurs machines dès sa sortie et c'est seulement maintenant que le phénomène débarque avec une accentuation dans le temps, c'est chiant! J'ai la chance d'avoir un écran samsung, mais j'en menais pas large jusqu'au moment ou j'ai vu quelle dalle je possédais, si j'avais eu une dalle LG, j'aurais demandé un remboursement, au prix de la machine on a le droit d'exiger la perfection, surtout que l'écran et quand même l'argument principal de cette machine




Tu sais que les dalles samsung ne sont pas toutes sans défaut. Va voir le sondage, il semble que c'est plus ténu que cela.


----------



## Powerboobook (16 Novembre 2012)

LG c'est pour ainsi dire la totalité des dalles, mais Samsung n'est pas sans défaut non plus


----------



## eryllion (17 Novembre 2012)

Je voudrais pas t'affoler mais qui te dit que les dalles Samsung ne sont pas à l'abri du Ghosting dans le temps?
Puisque le ghosting peut apparaitre après des mois sur LG, il peut apparaitre aussi des mois ( quelques mois de plus cette) sur les Samsung. Nul n'est à l'abri.
Surtout qu'Apple semble prendre cela comme un "aspect" normal des dalles IPS.
Quelque soit l'achat, il y a toujours un risque de défaut (ghosting, pixel mort, pièce défectueuse, mauvais usinage,  etc...).
Ceci est valable pour le frigo, les ordinateurs, la voiture, etc...

La garantie est faite pour ça, il faut pas s'angoisser. Si un problème apparait et qu'il est gênant, il faut le faire changer (voir réparé si cela vient plus tard).


----------



## Powerboobook (17 Novembre 2012)

Je n'ai lu nul part qu'il y avait un problème de ghosting sur les dalles Samsung, si c'était le cas on en aurait déjà vu des pages entiers sur les forums Apple, par ailleurs les 2 fabricants, font des dalles ips, mais d'ingénierie totalement differente, mais c'est clair que personne est à l'abri d'un défaut, mais comme le sujet concerne l'écran, qui est à mes yeux l'argument principal de vente, c'est inacceptable que cet écran soit sujet à un tel défaut...


----------



## eryllion (17 Novembre 2012)

J'ai pas dit qu'il y en avait, mais que les dalles Samsung ne sont pas à l'abri.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'elles ne sont pas touchées, qu'elles sont infaillibles à ce niveau.
cela peut venir plus tard.
Sinon dans l'ensemble c'est une belle machine.
Moi j'ai une dalle LG, pas de ghosting mais si cela venait à arriver je changerai la dalle. En attendant j'en profite un max et je ne me fais de mauvais sang pour ça.

Par contre j'attends un peu plus de réaction d'Apple, car je trouve dommage que ce ghosting, les lags que l'on trouve sur les forums ne fassent pas vraiment bouger Apple. 

Sur ceux, profite de ta machine, si elle n'a pas de défaut, c'est un régale.


----------



## Powerboobook (17 Novembre 2012)

Je profite je profite
Justement c'est ça le problème, Apple ferme les yeux, prétextant que c'est normal, que c'est dû à la technologie IPS, sauf que si ça l'était, y aurait de la rémanence sur toutes les machines... Bref Apple se bouge pas beaucoup et n'en fera rien, c'est bientôt les fêtes, ils peuvent pas se permettre d'arrêter la chaine côté LG, sinon ils ne pourraient pas assuré les commandes:rose:


----------



## esam74 (17 Novembre 2012)

J'ai eu 3 Lg et 1 samsung, aucun soucis pour aucun (pour l'ecran).Faut pas qu'on devienne parano...
C'est l'effet forum qui fait ca.


----------



## neoback45 (17 Novembre 2012)

Comment ça 3 LG et 1 Samsung?


----------



## neoback45 (17 Novembre 2012)

Aujourd'hui j'ai fini le transfert de mes fichier de mon PC vers Mon MacBook Pro Rétina 15".Du coup les 2 ecran était a côté.Mon écran de PC est un Samsung LCD 19" et je peu vous dire qu'il tire beaucoup vers le jaune!Alors que le rétina LG tire vers le Beau Blanc


----------



## Powerboobook (17 Novembre 2012)

j'ai connecté Mon cinema display 27' au retina et je préfère les blancs du retina, par contre je trouve tout grossier sur mon 27  vivement un 27' retina 
Hors sujet, j'ai installé vmware fusion pour avoir un petit pc virtuel via mac os X, j'ai donc installé win7 quelle horreur!!!! Il est tout pixélisé sur le retina, j'ai beau changé la résolution, rien y fait, c'est dégueulasse, déjà qu'à la base je suis pas fan de windows, mais là c'est carrément immonde  enfin bon c'est juste pour faire tourner quelques logiciels... Win8 serait-il optimisé pour l'écran?


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (18 Novembre 2012)

Powerboobook a dit:


> Hors sujet, j'ai installé vmware fusion pour avoir un petit pc virtuel via mac os X, j'ai donc installé win7 quelle horreur!!!! Il est tout pixélisé sur le retina, j'ai beau changé la résolution, rien y fait, c'est dégueulasse, déjà qu'à la base je suis pas fan de windows, mais là c'est carrément immonde  enfin bon c'est juste pour faire tourner quelques logiciels... Win8 serait-il optimisé pour l'écran?




HS oui tu as raison. Je ne vois pas pourquoi Win8 serai optimisé pour le retina alors que les logiciels de la suite adobe ne le sont toujours pas. Alors que les ordinateurs mac sont les premiers utilisés par les infographistes/graphiste.
Même chose pour Firefox qui ne va rien faire avant la version 10 apparemment. Mais je préfère une version pixelisé de firefox que safari...


----------



## Vinky (18 Novembre 2012)

iwannabeyourdog a dit:


> HS oui tu as raison. Je ne vois pas pourquoi Win8 serai optimisé pour le retina alors que les logiciels de la suite adobe ne le sont toujours pas. Alors que les ordinateurs mac sont les premiers utilisés par les infographistes/graphiste.
> Même chose pour Firefox qui ne va rien faire avant la version 10 apparemment. Mais je préfère une version pixelisé de firefox que safari...



Pour Windows (via bootcamp) pour éviter le fou il est préférable de mettre la résolution native et d'augmenter la taille de police d'écriture  (mais je suppose qu'en virtu c'est pareil à condition que le logiciel de virtu gère le Retina)

Pour ce qui est de firefox, la version aurora gère très bien le Retina en attendant qu'il soit en version final en début 2013


----------



## Ralph_ (21 Novembre 2012)

petit retour après bientot 2 mois d'utilisation.

zéro problème avec mon écran. Le fait est que je n'ai fais aucun test donc je ne prends pas la tête et utilise mon ordi. j'aurais pensé que UBClock laisserait des marquages, il n'en est rien!!

Il chauffe un peu par contre et l'autonomie me déçoit un peu mais n'étant plus en cours, je ne me rends pas forcément compte vu mon utilisation (souvent de la musique, des films, pas beaucoup de traitement de texte donc forcement je solicite plus...)

Bref, je profites de mon mbpro retina (et impossible de retourner sur un mbpro normal après!!!)


----------



## neoback45 (21 Novembre 2012)

Ralph_ a dit:


> petit retour après bientot 2 mois d'utilisation.
> 
> zéro problème avec mon écran. Le fait est que je n'ai fais aucun test donc je ne prends pas la tête et utilise mon ordi. j'aurais pensé que UBClock laisserait des marquages, il n'en est rien!!
> 
> ...



Exactement pareil  je profite et je vérifie pas toutes les 5 mins...


----------



## Jet9009 (22 Novembre 2012)

Pour moi aucuns problèmes de rémanence ou quoi avec une dalle Samsung !
Cependant... http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/pixel-mort-sur-un-macbook-pro-retina-1186292-2.html#post12428553 si vous pouvez aider, ce serait avec plaisir.. merci !


----------



## neoback45 (22 Novembre 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> Pour moi aucuns problèmes de rémanence ou quoi avec une dalle Samsung !
> Cependant... http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/pixel-mort-sur-un-macbook-pro-retina-1186292-2.html#post12428553 si vous pouvez aider, ce serait avec plaisir.. merci !


Décidement si c'est LG c'est du ghosting et si c'est Samsung c'est des pixel HS!!


----------



## Jet9009 (22 Novembre 2012)

je ne serais donc pas un cas isolé et loin de là ? que faire donc ? Comment est pris en charge ce problème par apple ?


----------



## neoback45 (22 Novembre 2012)

D'après ce que j'ai lu sur diverse problème, ça s'était pris en charge par Apple...
À toi de les appeler...


----------



## Jet9009 (22 Novembre 2012)

les sujets que j'ai trouvé datent un peu... Je suis à 3 mois de l'achat de mon MBPr, mais je vais essayer, merci pour l'info


----------



## Powerboobook (22 Novembre 2012)

Quand c'est pendant les 14 jours de rétractation, tu peux demandé le remboursement ou un changement, mais après 3 mois je sais pas, d'autant que tu as qu'un pixel mort, à titre perso, j'en ai eu un y a longtemps sur ibook G4, après quelques mois et à l'époque pour un pixel mort ils ont refusé le changement de l'écran...


----------



## Tox (22 Novembre 2012)

Sans compter que les pixels morts peuvent arriver par la suite... Ça a été le cas sur un de mes iPad.


----------



## neoback45 (22 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Sans compter que les pixels morts peuvent arriver par la suite... Ça a été le cas sur un de mes iPad.



Idem  Mais moi pris en charge par apple


----------



## tom dom (22 Novembre 2012)

Justement, je me demandais ce soir si les problèmes de rémanence ont pu affecter les iPad et iPhone Retina ?


----------



## neoback45 (24 Novembre 2012)

Je reviens de chez mon revendeur Apple.Je lui ai demander si il avait eu des cas de Ghosting sur les Retina 15".
Il m'a dit que il en avait eu pas mal.Mais pour lui toutes les dalles LG ne sont pas concerné.Certaine ont des défaut de fabrication.Ce serait des Dalle qui aurait était fabriquer 1 ans avant la sortie du Retina, donc tous les modéle de début, et aprés peut etre également ceux fabriquer a certain endroit....


----------



## neoback45 (30 Novembre 2012)

Bon j'ai refait un test du damier après 1 moi d'utilisation, et c'est vraiment mais alors vraiment léger au bou de 15 minutes comme la premier test aprés achat...Donc pour moi c'est parfait
Je retest dans 1 moi pour voir...


----------



## Powerboobook (2 Décembre 2012)

Mon macbook pro retina marche d'enfer
Sinon j'ai fait un petit tour dans un mag Apple pour une housse et j'ai parlé du problème de "ghosting", il a plusieurs retour, il m'a montré un retina de juin ou juillet je sais plus, la dalle est définitivement marqué, on y voit iphoto avec les miniatures des photos totalement imprimé sur l'écran, c'est dingue:mouais:


----------



## tom dom (2 Décembre 2012)

neoback45 a dit:


> La commande -> Run: ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6
> 
> Si le résultat retourné est 'LSN154YL01001' cest un Samsung) si cest 'LP154WT1-SJA1', cest un LG /Sharp.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir, 
Pardonnez mon ignorance du monde mac, mais cette commande ne donne pas de résultat chez moi.
Je suis pourtant passé par le terminal, en faisant copier puis coller à partir de l'invit (pas de curseur mais un rectangle gris). 
Il faut bien entrer :    Run: ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6

J'ai probablement loupé quelque chose.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## neoback45 (2 Décembre 2012)

tom dom a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Pardonnez mon ignorance du monde mac, mais cette commande ne donne pas de résultat chez moi.
> Je suis pourtant passé par le terminal, en faisant copier puis coller à partir de l'invit (pas de curseur mais un rectangle gris).
> Il faut bien entrer :    Run: ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6
> ...



Enleve le Run: et met juste :
ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6


----------



## tom dom (3 Décembre 2012)

neoback45 a dit:


> Enleve le Run: et met juste :
> ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6



Merci, mais je ne fais pas mieux. Peut-être faut-il descendre dans l'arborescence du terminal ? 
Par défaut, il me propose : MacBook-Pro-de-XXXXXX:~ XXXXXX$  
(X désignant mon prénom)
Ca me rappelle les commandes Ms-dos tout cela !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 22h30 ----------

Peut-être que la commande marche pour un 15" Retina, et pas pour le 13" Retina... ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Décembre 2012)

C'est universel comme commande. Sinon, il y a une app qui teste la rétention. Il y a un lien dans le topic. Elle affiche aussi le modèle de dalle.


----------



## neoback45 (3 Décembre 2012)

tom dom a dit:


> Merci, mais je ne fais pas mieux. Peut-être faut-il descendre dans l'arborescence du terminal ?
> Par défaut, il me propose : MacBook-Pro-de-XXXXXX:~ XXXXXX$
> (X désignant mon prénom)
> Ca me rappelle les commandes Ms-dos tout cela !
> ...



Si tu as un 13" ça ne fonctionne pas.d'ailleurs pour le moment, impossible de savoir le fabriquant de la dalle sur les 13"


----------



## neoback45 (4 Mars 2013)

Bon bah le mien acheter en octobre 2012 et donc dalle LG, laisse des trace de rémanence depuis environs 1 semaine.c'est assez léger, mais pour le prix de la bécane!!
J'hésite à attendre que sa s'aggrave pour appeler Apple....
Vous en pensais quoi?
Par contre je suis obliger de me rendre dans un applestore ou je peu aller d'as un centre agrée?car le centre agrée est à 1km de chez moi alors que l'applestore est à 2 heure de route....


----------



## Powerboobook (4 Mars 2013)

Faut pas attendre, ça va pas allé en s'améliorant...
Si tu as un Applecare, tél Apple et fait en sorte qu'ils viennent chercher ton Macbook Pro Retina, tu dis que tu n'as pas la possibilité de te déplacer, je suis à 2h de route aussi  d'un applestore, j'ai même un mag Apple qui prend en charge les réparations, me suis jamais déplacé , même sans Applecare vu le problème qui touche tellement le monde ça devrait pas poser de problème.


----------



## stubborn (8 Mars 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est universel comme commande. Sinon, il y a une app qui teste la rétention. Il y a un lien dans le topic. Elle affiche aussi le modèle de dalle.




@Pascal_TTH

Apparemment la commande n'est pas universelle et elle ne fonctionne pas sur le 13". 
Voir ici et là : 
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4610115?start=15&tstart=0
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1416687&page=17
Certains ont fait le test avec une commande plus courte : $ ioreg -lw0 | grep -i "DisplayVendorID"
Ce qui donne par exemple 1552 (vendor), et pourrait correspondre à Samsung (ou pas !). C'est le problème...


----------



## neoback45 (16 Mars 2013)

Je viens tous juste de déposer mon MacBook Pro retina chez mon revendeur Apple.
Il a lancer le test officiel devant moi et RAS!!
Je lui ai montrer une photo de la rémanence, et du coup il vont faire des test supplémentaire et faire une demande à Apple pour changer la dalle!
Réponse mercredi prochain...
Je croise les doigts!!


----------



## neoback45 (18 Mars 2013)

C'est bon il me remplace bien la dalle 
Reste plus qu'à espérer que ce soit une Samsung!!


----------



## neoback45 (19 Mars 2013)

Bon ils ont toujours pas reçu la dalle!
J'espère demain et j'espère encore plus pour que ce soit une Samsung!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Mars 2013)

stubborn a dit:


> @Pascal_TTH
> 
> Apparemment la commande n'est pas universelle et elle ne fonctionne pas sur le 13".
> Voir ici et là :
> ...


 

Parfois, ça ne marche pas, il faut attendre une mise à jour d'OS X pour avoir un résultat.  Normalement, en 10.8.3, ça devrait fonctionner.


----------



## neoback45 (20 Mars 2013)

Dalle reçu!je croise les doigt pour que ce soir une Samsung!!!!


----------



## neoback45 (20 Mars 2013)

Dalle reçu mais rayee!!du coup il en ont recommander un!
J'espère demain et avec une Samsung!!!!!


----------



## Tox (20 Mars 2013)

Heureusement que c'est le nec plus ultra des portables 

A part ça, vraiment désolé pour toi, je sais combien cela peut être frustrant !


----------



## neoback45 (20 Mars 2013)

Disons que je le dit que mon réparateur agrée est professionnel!!
Mais j'espère avoir une dalle Samsung!!


----------



## neoback45 (21 Mars 2013)

Ma machine est prête!je vais avoir la surprise de découvrir le fabriquant de dalle

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h42 ----------

Gros moment de stresse!! Je demande a mon reparateur la marque de l'ecran qu'il a reçu. Il me repond que le logiciel de test ne donne plus la marque!! Je lui dit mais il y a une commande a taper dans le terminal, il cherche alors sur internet et la trouve, puis il la tape, et la mon coeur bas a 2000 a l'heure! Résultat :






Samsung!!!!! Sans pixel hs 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h44 ----------

J'ai refait un test du damier, et c'est impeccable!!!


----------



## Etienne000 (30 Mars 2013)

Les dalles samsung sont excellentes sur les Retina : Pas de fuites de lumière, dalle bien blanche, et bonne uniformité.


----------



## sma9a (30 Mars 2013)

encore un qui s'ajoute a la liste j'ai fait le test du damier est il me faut 3:18 pour que le ghosting disparait


----------



## Guichome (11 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de faire un up de cette discussion car je compte acheter un Macbook dans peu de temps et j'aimerai savoir si ce problème de dalle continue ou non.

Je vous explique un peu mon problème (ou comment parler de sa vie) : je ne vis pas en France mais dans un pays où ce qui contient une pomme sur le devant, coûte un rein et une jambe (et là je parle seulement de l'iphone, imaginez un Mac ...). Donc comme je vais revenir en France fin juin, je compte acheter un ordi car mon Macbook 13 de début 2008, commence à se faire un peu vieux. Et là je me dis "autant en profiter et acheter un Retina 15 qui va me durer un bout de temps" ... seulement voilà je lis les tests et les différents problèmes liés ... et apparait ce problème de dale.

Donc ma question : ce problème est toujours récurrent ou non ( le dernier message de ce topic date de plus de deux mois) ou LG a réussi a le résoudre, car comme je vais rester que 3 semaines en France cela va être juste en casa de problème (d'où une certaine inquiétude)

Merci d'avance.

PS1 : je sais qu'il y a des bruits sur l'évolution de la gamme ordi d'apple suite à la conf de début juin ... mais bon comme je l'ai dit, je reste en France que 3 semaines à partir de fin juin

PS2 : pour ceux qui vont en vacances en Argentine (c'est là où j'habite) il y a un business à réaliser, je viens faire contact  )


----------



## pierrotleouf (22 Juin 2013)

esam74 a dit:


> Le premier s'eteignait tout seul tout le temps, le deuxieme avait la capot pas aligné avec la coque inferieure,et le troisieme les trous des enceintes pas tous perforés.
> Ouf le 4eme est bon...c'etait le dernier echange autorisé par Apple.
> Payes ta qualité



salut j'ai le même problème d'enceintes pas toutes perforées, la garantie a marché pour toi?
d'autres ont le même problème? 

merci

edit: quand ils changent la dalle il change la coque juste derrière aussi?


----------



## esam74 (22 Juin 2013)

Pour les trous mal usinés, apparement c'est normal ils ont tous plus ou moins ca sauf que ca se voit que selon positions vis a vis de la lumiere.
Oui la coque et la dalle sont une seule et unique piece pour eux!


----------



## pierrotleouf (22 Juin 2013)

esam74 a dit:


> Pour les trous mal usinés, apparement c'est normal ils ont tous plus ou moins ca sauf que ca se voit que selon positions vis a vis de la lumiere.
> Oui la coque et la dalle sont une seule et unique piece pour eux!


c'est mal fait mais c'est normal? Ils se moquent du monde 
franchement la qualité de fabrication a chuté depuis ces 3 dernières années. Une honte pour un ordinateur qui se veut le haut de gamme portable d'apple


----------



## L V (4 Août 2013)

Et... +1 !

Ici aussi, écran (LG) touché par ce problème. 

Ça commence, par zones, et ça démarre "bien". L'effet est bien visible sur fond noir, gris, sombre, bleu, ... et la persistance dure... dure... très longtemps... 

Cela fait plusieurs HEURES que je peux très clairement observer les "restes" d'icônes présentent sur le bureau, qui n'est pourtant plus affiché depuis ce début d'après-midi (il est 3h30 du matin, là, quand même...).

Donc, problème toujours pas résolu par Apple... 

Maintenant, chacun pourra en tirer ses conclusions avant de se décider à acheter une de ces merveilleuses machines à la gentille Pomme qui se fiche pas mal de la notre.

Machine à usage pro, ça s'annonce un peu galère et c'est plutôt contrariant...

Bref. Gé-nial.


-> Constat du problème après 2 mois et demi d'utilisation quotidienne. Aucun signe avant.


Je viens de refaire le test du damier : http://www.marco.org/rmbp-irtest.html

Vraiment très éloquent... Les zones restées blanches un certain temps "s'impriment" sous forme d'une sorte de bruit de pixels bleus, roses, ... Et j'ai là une jolie fusion du damier et des icônes du bureau.

C'est plutôt écoeurant comme "magnifique expérience utilisateur qui fait toute la différence entre Mac et PC", non? Enfin je trouve, surtout quand on a choisi une machine en config spéciale tout au top de ce que propose Apple.

Les icônes restent, et l'impression initiale du "zéro défaut" virevolte...

Ça vous fait aussi cet effet..?


----------

